# Fish Muddle



## Hoot (Sep 10, 2007)

Every Spring, my Dad would drag one of those huge cast iron kettles out, Scour the inside with a wire brush. Put a fire under it and commence to making a fish muddle. 
He would get all the fish from the previous year out of the freezer. And sit in the backyard all day, stirring the pot with a boat paddle, adding fish and other ingredients, picking bones out, tasting the muddle and tending the fire. 
It always came out GREAT! 
Sadly, he passed away afore I could question him about the whole process. 
Now, I got a powerful hankerin' to try to recreate this fish muddle. 
Anyone here ever make a fish muddle?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 10, 2007)

Hoot...

I just breezed through Google, and found several ideas on Fish Muddle/stews etc. You may check their for information and ideas...


Enjoy!


----------



## Hoot (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks!  Most recipes I have seen on the 'net are based around a recipe served at Christiana Campbell's Tavern in Williamsburg, Virginia. 
While I am sure it is extremely good, it isn't quite what I am looking for.
 My Dad used a wide variety of fish, freshwater and salt water. (catfish, bream, striped bass, white perch, speckled perch, flounder, gray trout, small bluefish, etc). 
Pretty much to clean out the freezer for the coming spring and summer catch of fish. 
As far as I can recollect, it never had shellfish in it. 
It was cooked a long time till it had the consistency of a thick soup. 
I 'spect I will just have to get busy and try to make it a few times to see if I can get it right. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 10, 2007)

Hoot...

I understand completely as I have let loved ones get away without knowing exactly how something was done...What a tribute to your dad, through trial and error to recreate his Muddle! I'm betting you will succeed!!


Have Fun and Enjoy!


----------

